# So I was driving my pimped out TT...........



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

and along comes this slammed S2000 revving his little heart out and pulls up next to me. He looks at me and says nice car (and I said thanks) and then he says to bad it's slow and laughs (ha ha ha). May I add we we're near my house so I know my neighborhood pretty well. So I said you want to go at it and see how slow my car is and he said let's go. So the light turns green and he takes off like the car in back to the future, I gently take off watching him go. To my surprise (I knew it was going to happen) a bike cop comes out of McDonalds pulling him over. I started LMAO, and as I passed him I waved.....It was classic sooo classic... Just had to share.















_Modified by EvoJetta at 12:34 PM 9-24-2008_


_Modified by EvoJetta at 12:55 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: So I was driving my pimped out TT........... (EvoJetta)*

lol what a turn of events haha didnt expect the story to go that way lol


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: So I was driving my pimped out TT........... (EvoJetta)*

i dont care what people say i HATE s2000s and i HATE every asian car on the market.
yep, im a eurosnob and proud. feel free to hate away!!


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ gay. haha.


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: So I was driving my pimped out TT........... (EvoJetta)*

Would have been awesome if you had a video of that event to put on youtube. that story just made my day.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: So I was driving my pimped out TT........... (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_ he takes off like the car in back to the future, 

LOL - did he get it to 88 mph before being pulled over?


_Modified by cdougyfresh at 1:08 PM 9/24/2008_


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (.klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_^ gay. haha.

haha i know. im just in a stupid mood









so heres a funny story for you, sorta related.... 
a few years back i used to have an E30 BMW and i used to live in elizabeth, NJ- home of about 10,000 ancient rustbucket slammed 80's toyota corollas. so im on route 1/9 near newark airport, at a light. one of these finely crafted machines pulls up next to me and gives the "rev". i look at him and kinda LOL to myself. not like my car was that fast, but i mean c'mon.... 
so the light turns and he guns it, while i hang back a little. now i know that coming up in about 300 feet is a huge set of potholes from the crappy NY metro area traffic. he tears off in a cloud of rust and smoke, and gets ahead. i move over to the right because i know exactly whats gonna happen next. 
sure enough, dude hits the rough patch and in a shower of sparks and twisting metal his car completely falls apart. he drifts off to the side and the car is DONE. i roll up and yell out the window "bro are you alright?" and he just sits there stunned. LOLerz all the way home. 
i kinda felt bad about it, but hey what can ya do??


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_
haha i know. im just in a stupid mood









so heres a funny story for you, sorta related.... 
a few years back i used to have an E30 BMW and i used to live in elizabeth, NJ- home of about 10,000 ancient rustbucket slammed 80's toyota corollas. so im on route 1/9 near newark airport, at a light. one of these finely crafted machines pulls up next to me and gives the "rev". i look at him and kinda LOL to myself. not like my car was that fast, but i mean c'mon.... 
so the light turns and he guns it, while i hang back a little. now i know that coming up in about 300 feet is a huge set of potholes from the crappy NY metro area traffic. he tears off in a cloud of rust and smoke, and gets ahead. i move over to the right because i know exactly whats gonna happen next. 
sure enough, dude hits the rough patch and in a shower of sparks and twisting metal his car completely falls apart. he drifts off to the side and the car is DONE. i roll up and yell out the window "bro are you alright?" and he just sits there stunned. LOLerz all the way home. 
i kinda felt bad about it, but hey what can ya do?? 












































LMAO ! ! !


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

HAHAHAHAHAH ^^^^ thats amazing


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: So I was driving my pimped out TT........... (EvoJetta)*

ha, funny story







... i had a similar thing happen to me. At a 2 lane stoplight by my house, a camaro and a SRT8 jeep were having a great time revving their engines and being pretty obnoxious while my V1 was blasting Ka like a mo fo. so im just waiting. and yes! they both race off as fast as they can, right into a construction zone with a cop just laying in wait. well the camaro won their little race so he got the ticket. i was alittle bit behind going the speed limit and after passing the cop and camero i got to hassel the Jeep driver alittle bit, haha. stupid *******s.











_Modified by TTTT at 3:45 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: So I was driving my pimped out TT........... (TTTT)*

Okay I'll join in. 
I'm on an open stretch of I-90 between spokane & seattle, 70 mph speed limit, wide open smooth roads, perfect for haulin ass. 
Some cute blonde in a new celica pulls up along side me, then takes off. 
I take off alongside / slightly behind her, we are crusing about 95 mph. 
All the sudden a cop pulls out of nowhere from the brush, lights blaring behind me & her. 
She pulls off to the side, the cop pulls to the side behind her.. 
I keep going







. 
I had a good life lesson there. You dont get in trouble if the cop takes the bait and pull someone else over first, and a cop cant pull over 2 cars at the same time unless you let him (assuming theres just 1 cop) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by cdougyfresh at 3:08 PM 9/24/2008_


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hahaha awesome and scoTT thanks for another part of my sig.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

Thats hilarious, way to burn that tw*t







I remember I was "racing" my Prism GSi back in HS against a minivan, and before we crested a ridge I slowed down and let him take the prize. As I crest, I see him pulled over, and my friends and I died laughing, the highlight of the week. We then got slushies, talked about boobs, and realized how lame HS was (again). Damn I miss that car...


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

thats actually amazing! i like the s2g, but that story is classic! love it!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: So I was driving my pimped out TT........... (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_Okay I'll join in. 
I'm on an open stretch of I-90 between spokane & seattle, 70 mph speed limit, wide open smooth roads, perfect for haulin ass. 
Some cute blonde in a new celica pulls up along side me, then takes off. 
I take off alongside / slightly behind her, we are crusing about 95 mph. 
All the sudden a cop pulls out of nowhere from the brush, lights blaring behind me & her. 
She pulls off to the side, the cop pulls to the side behind her.. 
I keep going







. 
I had a good life lesson there. You dont get in trouble if the cop takes the bait and pull someone else over first, and a cop cant pull over 2 cars at the same time unless you let him (assuming theres just 1 cop) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by cdougyfresh at 3:08 PM 9/24/2008_

dont always count on that, sometimes they will radio another cruiser to pull you over if you are going too fast. Plus if he gets your plates you might get a ticket in the mail in some states.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: So I was driving my pimped out TT........... (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
dont always count on that, sometimes they will radio another cruiser to pull you over if you are going too fast. Plus if he gets your plates you might get a ticket in the mail in some states.

yeah in that same stretch of road coming down a hill I was cruisin about 100.. its an area where the opposite direction is on the other side of the canyon so its pretty safe speeding. 
like 30 mins down the road some trooper tried to pull me over by waving me down from the side of the road. I think maybe a cop going the opposite direction saw me earlier? 
I was going like 80 at the time so couldnt quite slow down to pull over where he was... so I slowed to 50 or so & assumed he would get in his cruiser to pull me over.. but he didnt come after me so I just kept going. 
I dont think they mail you tickets in WA state


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

You know (PIMP DADDY) this has got to be the first tread you have ever made that doesn't have pics of your car. I give you 1 point sir.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_You know (PIMP DADDY) this has got to be the first tread you have ever made that doesn't have pics of your car. I give you 1 point sir.


















You can take your point back I don't want it!!!


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_









You can take your point back I don't want it!!!
























haha this thread is great.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

hahaha boy that was like pulling teeth!! 
And you can keep your point..


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: So I was driving my pimped out TT........... (EvoJetta)*








ahh man, that's classic


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_









You can take your point back I don't want it!!!























like the pic...


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_
like the pic... 

Agreed, might be the nicest pic I have seen of the car. Not to be a hater but your cars front is definitly its good side (not too big a fan of the back for some reason)


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (turbott920)*

whats with S2000 drivers?








Do they have a complex?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

damn he got old^^^^


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

Street racing is illegal.


----------

